# Calpol after vaccination



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help. I am really panicking. My 3 month old had her second vaccination today. She was really bad after her last vaccination and we had to give her Calpol. This time she started crying again really bad in the evening. I worried that she will become really upset again so I have her Calpol Paracetamol 2 ml to calm her.

Now I've read that you shouldn't give paracetamol after immunisation unless your child has fewer as it can effect the vaccination working. 

Is this true? Can paracetamol effect the vaccine being effective?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Some say the immune response might be reduced slightly, but you can't have a baby distressed. I would not worry too much.


----------

